# Bugmotor linder arkip 460



## Philipzelle (6. April 2017)

Hallo an alle,

Ich überlege mir für mein linder arkip 460 aluboot einen minn kota bugmotor zuzulegen. Soll wohl ein Powerdrive werden. Frage nun: reicht mir da der 55lbs 12 Volt? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? 
Bootsgewicht mit Motor und 2 Anglern inkl. Kleinkram liegt so bei 700 kg maximal... habe eigentlich keine Lust 2 Riesen Batterien mitzuschleppen (24 Volt) 

Freue mich über Infos/Erfahrungen , evtl sogar für das linder Boot.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*



Philipzelle schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Ich überlege mir für mein linder arkip 460 aluboot einen minn kota bugmotor zuzulegen. Soll wohl ein Powerdrive werden. Frage nun: reicht mir da der 55lbs 12 Volt? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
> Bootsgewicht mit Motor und 2 Anglern inkl. Kleinkram liegt so bei 700 kg maximal... habe eigentlich keine Lust 2 Riesen Batterien mitzuschleppen (24 Volt)
> ...


Hi,
Grundsätzlich wurde dieses Thema schon etliche male hier diskutiert. Ich würde halt immer zu dem größeren Motor hin raten. Auch wenn die Meinungen da immer auseinander gehen.
Weiterhin würde ich dir zu einem Terrova raten. Die neuen Motoren haben erst ab dem Terrova den Bluetooth Kompass. Wenn du den extra dazu kaufen würdest, liegst du bei dem gleichen Preis wie beim Terrova, nur kann der mehr. Mach dich da erstmal richtig schlau, eine super gute Beratung von einem Angler erhälst du bei den Echolotprofis. Ruf da mal ganz unverbindlich an. Kannst ihm auch schöne grüße bestellen.


Bei einem größeren Motor musst du nicht immer so viel Gas geben, was dann wiederum eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme bedeutet und die Batterie länger durch hält. Jetzt kommen zwar wieder die Leute die dagegen reden weil man ja 2 Batterien mit nehmen muss, aber ich komme dafür auch zwei Tage damit hin.


----------



## Philipzelle (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Ich würde den Motor eigentlich nur zum ankern nutzen und um das boot evtl. Zu korrigieren bzw. leicht zu versetzen. Deswegen meine ich das mir der powerdrive reicht... nur ob 12 oder 24 Volt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Es soll wohl auch ein gebrauchter werden, möchte eigentlich keine 2500€ ausgeben...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Ich würde für das Boot (hätte ich auch gern) auch auf jeden Fall 24V nehmen. Du wirst doch sicher nicht nur auf Talsperren und kleinen ruhigen Seen rumschippern, sondern evtl. auch mal auf Flüssen mit Strömung oder auf größeren Gewässern mit mehr Wind. Ich denke, dass du dann froh sein wirst, eine kräftigeren Motor zu haben...


----------



## Philipzelle (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Schon richtig... werde auf der Weser unterwegs sein und auf großen Seen in Schweden... Benötige ich dann eigentlich ein onboard Ladegerät oder sowas für die Batterien? Oder wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Nötig ist es sicher nicht, aber eben komfortabler, wenn du die Batterien im Boot lässt und dort laden willst...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Gut das es ein gebrauchter werden soll wusste ich nicht, dann reicht der Powerdrive auf jeden Fall. Nur wie ich schon schrieb würde ich den großen nehmen. So bist du für jede Situation ausgerüstet.
Du ärgerst dich später schwarz wenn du auf einmal da stehst und merkst das der Motor nicht reicht. Besser du hast Reserven als zu wenig Leistung.

Da gebe ich Wulfsbarsch recht, komfortabel wäre es schon mit dem Laden, aber halt nicht überall machbar.

Ich muss meine Batterien auch nach dem Angeln raus holen weil wir im Hafen keinen Strom haben:c. Und extra zwei Ladesysteme zu kaufen habe ich auch keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Philipzelle (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Ich denke wohl das es dann ein 24V wird, habt ihr ne Empfehlung was für Batterien ich verwenden soll? Wieviel ah? #h


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Bugmotor linder arkip 460*

Kommt drauf an wie lange du damit unterwegs sein willst. Für nur einen Tag und eigentlich nur Ankern reichen dir locker 100 Ah! Ich hab ne Panther AGM an Board und bin bisher zufrieden, kann aber noch keine Langzeitbewertung abgeben.


----------

